# RCrystal Place - Another lowtech - 60 liters



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

hi friends... i am posting the pictures of the my new assembly. The name is RCrystal Place. This name was chosen because have one shoal of Tetras Red Crystal. Approximately 20 fish. The theme this tank is totally lowtech only plants of growth slow. I hope your enjoy.




























Thanks for all... Comment are all welcome!

Cheers.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice! How long has the tank been up?


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

The tank is mounted to 10 days. The plants came from another assembly, so they are developed.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello andre, Nice tank you have set up. Very relaxing tank I might say!

What kind of light do you have on it?


----------



## Asgard (Mar 19, 2008)

Great looking tank!


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Are those Cardinal Tetras? They are so vibrant. Love it!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

specs?


----------



## batterup (Sep 21, 2008)

I like it, the red crystal tetras look great


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

thief said:


> What kind of light do you have on it?


Thanks for comment Thief... the tank have 2 lamps PL 24W 10000K, on 7 hours per day!

*Asgard:* Thanks for comment. I am happy your enjoy!



thai said:


> Are those Cardinal Tetras?


Thanks for comment. This fish is Hyphessobrycon haraldschultzi, here in Brazil know as Tetra Red Crystal.

Some pictures of my Tetras Red Crystal



















*Bioch:* ???, sorry, but don't understand!

*Batterup:* Thanks for comment. i am happy your enjoy!

Thanks for all for comments.

Regards


----------



## Manthalynn (Oct 27, 2008)

André Grassi said:


> Thanks for comment Thief... the tank have 2 lamps PL 24W 10000K, on 7 hours per day!


Is it the 10,000K that makes it look so bright and clean? Stunning! I like the slow growing aspect, too.


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for comment Samantha...is probably the lighting as you said.

Update...


















I hope your enjoy


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful color combination, André. The reds pop out of the green background.

Impressive work. Keep it up and post regularly. I'd like to see the development.

Also, can you please add the specs about the tank (size, dimensions, filter, light, wattage, ...)

Thank you.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

*gravy9:* Thanks for comment. I am happy your enjoy.

The setup tank

Name: RedCrystal Place 
Display: 47 x 36 x 35 cm 
Size: 60 liters 
Date of assembly: 10/10/2008

Substrate: 4 Florish Tabs (Seachen) 
Gravel: River of Sand washed (sand for construction)

Lamp: Boyu 60cm 
Lighting: 2 lamp PL 24w 10000K 7 hours per day controlled by timer 
Heating: Thermostat Atman 100W, set at 23 degrees Celsius 
Filtering: Atman canister 2236 
CO2: Drum 2kg 1 bps, glass diffuser Aquamagic, solenoid connected on timer with the lamps 
Other: Lily pypes flow in and flow out Aquamagic, UV filter connected on timer of the lamps,

Plants: Echinodorus latifólius, Echinodorus tenellus, Valisnéria nana, Anubis barteri var. 'nana, Anubis barteri var. "nana petit", vesicles dubyana, Nymphaea micrantha, Microsorium Pteropus, Microsorium Pteropus var. "Windelov."

Wildlife: Crystal Red Tetras, Tetra Mato Grosso (be removed), Neon cardinal (be removed), clean-glasses, Corydoras veil.

Regards


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Your driftwood layout is very harmonious with the red fish.
Be careful with the foreground grass,they can invade very fast...


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for comment Blue Dolphinvn... I am happy your enjoy driftwood and red fish.


----------



## matt1045 (Oct 11, 2008)

nice tank and fish


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

I love those little tetras. I saw some in my lfs for the first time the other day but they were $15 each. How did you acquire yours?


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

matt1015: Thanks matt... i am happy your enjoy...

derekp: here in Brazil they cost around 1 U.S. dollars. Are very common in stores for aquariums.

More one picture









I have a little more novelty in that tank. I made some minor changes in layout to give a greater effect of depth, because of the way earlier this effect was not very noticeable. With these changes I think the layout looks much improved. I think with time everything will improve. It is not difficult to understand that the mosses are tied with red lines, but unfortunately was the only color I had available at this time.

Come to detail: On the left side, I made a small elevation with gravel and rocks there and put some stones with mosses, followed by others around the trunk. On the right side, another hill, but this time with Eleocharis Minimum Echinodorus tenellus and that's not for now to see. These are to do with the contrast of Valisnérias and saggital brings. The trunk and some plants were also changed their position.










I hope your enjoy...

Regards


----------



## André Grassi (Dec 19, 2007)

Up


----------

